# Who Makes The Brightest Hand Held Flashlight?



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am currently looking for a new flashlight. I want a the BRIGHTEST hand held on the market. Cost, rechargeable does not matter... What have you got? FRANK


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kinda depends what style you are looking for. Something you can put in your pocket or a spotlight. Whatever you get, make it an LED.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

You can easily spend $600 x $700 for something in the 100, 000 lumen output category.


But what do you need it for? Also - is cost a factor? What about size? Something that puts out 100,000 lumen is not going to fit in your pocket....


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Atomic Beam!


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Tactical flashlights on ebay.








Bought these for like 11.00 works great.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Fenix LR40 is a good one.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't know which model I bought a couple of. They seem fine though. Bought an extra battery to have one on reserve , though seldom need it.
I use a headlamp most the time and reserve a Fenix on the belt while hunting , just in case.
Flashlights - Shop Brightest Most Powerful LED Flashlights - Fenix Lighting


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Brightest Flashlight.

Like others, I mostly use a headlamp these days. Often on red at that. But I also carry a rechargeable streamlight in my day pack. It's certainly bright enough and even I can't seem to break it. So far...


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I've bought a lot of crappy flashlights off amazon over the years. They all break and they lie about the true specs. As with everything in life, buy once, cry once. Surefire lights are made in America and used by our military and special forces. Here's the brightest handheld they sell:









UDR Dominator | Rechargeable Ultra-High Multi-Output LED Flashlight | SureFire


The heavy-duty SureFire UDR Dominator® tactical flashlight is a virtual lightsaber. Built in the USA, its advanced LED produces a maximum output of 2,400 lumens, pushing 200,000 candela to a distance of more than 900 meters.




www.surefire.com





Here's their absolute brightest light:








HF4A | Crew-Served Gun / Heavy Gun WeaponLight, Searchlight, Infrared Illuminator | SureFire


The SureFire Hellfighter 4 (HF4) is a rugged lighting system that fulfills the extreme needs of crew-served weapons such as the M2, M240, Mk 19, Miniguns and chain guns.




www.surefire.com





Here's the one I keep in my truck for all sorts of stuff (shining deer, shooting at night, handyman work, etc.):








G2X MV | Dual-Output LED Flashlight with MaxVision Beam® | SureFire


Our proprietary MaxVision Beam® reflector shapes the G2X MV tactical heavy-duty flashlight's high-output LED light into a wide, useful beam that’s optimized for your natural field of vision.




www.surefire.com


----------



## chuckb (Jun 7, 2008)

Lumintop - Flashlights


Your trusted source for authentic batteries, flashlights, and more!




www.illumn.com


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Funny thing about flashlights....

What once seemed " bright as the sun" eventually becomes "dim as a 6 volt headlight".

I can remember when Surefire first came out with the krypton bulb it seemed blazingly bright. Now they' re sorta yellowish an almost embarrassing.....

High output LED is the way to go.

But - I still collect Maglights... I' ve got dozens - including some rare C sized. Of course they all have the LED bulb conversions now. The 5 D cell isn' t the brightest - but it will work continuously for well over 100 hours continuous use.

I find mint Maglights all the time at garage sales for a buck or two...


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

mjh4 said:


> Fenix LR40 is a good one.


I have to agree with this. The LR50 is called a searchlight, a little different than a flashlight.

I have had several Fenix lights over the years, like them all.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

grapestomper said:


> Tactical flashlights on ebay.
> View attachment 794386
> 
> Bought these for like 11.00 works great.


I have a bunch of these or similar, I misplace flashlights like I misplace 10mm sockets so can't justify paying $100's for one. Plus these flashlights take the 18650 batteries I have a pile of them from recycled laptop batteries. Keep a few in the truck, hunting pack, tool box, garage, cabin...


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Coast fl-85 headlamp. Use them in the boat and on land.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

tdejong302 said:


> Coast fl-85 headlamp. Use them in the boat and on land.


Looks like that's just over 600 lumens. That's a long way from currently available 12000+ lumen flashlights!

FYIW, those headlamps are likely to be very handy.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

HitFactor said:


> Looks like that's just over 600 lumens. That's a long way from currently available 12000+ lumen flashlights!
> 
> FYIW, those headlamps are likely to be very handy.


I wouldn't get wrapped up in the lumen ratings there are a lot of ways to test lumen output so unless the test method is the same it has little meaning.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

jjlrrw said:


> I wouldn't get wrapped up in the lumen ratings there are a lot of ways to test lumen output so unless the test method is the same it has little meaning.


The Coast claims 5% of the rating that Fenix boast. I'm sure there is a ton of difference. Even if lumens are measured a little different.

Since most shopping is online, lumen measurement and consumer reviews are pretty significant factors. There really isn't any other measurement available. ANSI has a spec for measuring lumens. Reputable manufacturers will follow the spec. Lumens is far more useful than our old method specified in watts.

Additionally, in 2019 a new definition went into effect, largely to deal with how lumens are measured due to how LED has changed lighting.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't trust most companies reviews or information... I rely on hunter and fishermen to help direct me. I found coast fl-85 to be a very reliable light.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

This little light, will light up a football field like daylight.









Neutron 2C V3


THRUNITE’s high quality LED flashlights are not just bright - they’re tough as nails and designed to be practical for a wide variety of users. Learn more about their variety of product lines and find the perfect gear for your needs right here at the THRUNITE Store.




thrunite.com


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Are you looking for a spotlight or a flood light. Look up candella if you are trying to throw a beam and lumens are better for spotlighting. Theres a few reputable brands out there fenix was mentioned, thrunite is a good one as well ledlenser is also good. Coast is mediocre not horrible. Price should dictate power level to some extent but you have to draw the line at what you are looking for, if you just want a light to make things brighter just get whatever your pocket allows, otherwise figure out your goal and look at actual specifications of different lights and compare. 

I have a thrunite tc15 goes for about 50US I believe, very high output for its size and it has 4 different light levels including a 1 lumen setting which is perfect for hunting and only using a bit of light on a trail. Its a good overall daily use light and its small enough I carry it in my pockets for work unnoticed.


----------

